# Is this just a POS?



## Radius (30 Dec 2008)

Seen one (well, two actually) of these in the flesh, and was thinking about a fixie muse (yes, I know I literally just got a new bike), but I am completely aware that this is most likely a BSO. Looks good though...does that improve anything? 

http://www.gumtree.com/london/68/32553968.html


----------



## dudi (30 Dec 2008)

it's probably alright... given that there are very few parts to go wrong on a fixie ( that's the point for me ) then the likelihood of it going badly wrong is quite limited. 

BSOs in my opinion are usually let down by poor wheels (crap hubs in particular) and poor gearing systems. might be worth finding out what parts are on the bike.

Frames are usually alright, so long as they're straight. 

It does look like it;s been built with a fashionista in mind. the gearing on there is pretty low so wouldn't be built for someone who likes to cycle far or fast. just some shoreditch fakenger that wants to ponce around on the latest big thing.


----------



## Young Un (30 Dec 2008)

Radius - you can by those of ebay for about £210, think there is some more info on the bike on the ebay listing. I will try to find the link.


EDIT - the link is here

Steve


----------



## Joe24 (30 Dec 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NO
NO
NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
Do a search on uni pack bikes on google or London FGSS. You will see the comments on there on how bad they are.
They are utter shite, stay well away!
I built my fixed up for under £210, its now only just cost me over £210(i think) because i have upgraded things or things have broke and ive needed to replace them.
Look around for a cheap frame, and build a bike up cheap-ish.
Dont get one of those things.


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Dec 2008)

Joe24 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> NO
> NO
> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> ...



Yes but we've seen what happened to your cheap parts Joe.


----------



## Joe24 (30 Dec 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> Yes but we've seen what happened to your cheap parts Joe.




Yeh but its not my fault i have super powers in my legs


----------



## Joe24 (30 Dec 2008)

Infact here is a link to the thread on LFGSS about the Uni Pack bike.


----------



## mickle (30 Dec 2008)

I don't think it's all that bad, it's cheap because the frame is uncomplicated (no braze ons) and made from plain gauge HiTen and because it has no mechs, cassette, shifters etc. When one sees the kind of really-quite-good bikes available for £200+ with 21 speeds, canti braze ons and the like, this may not be the abomination that people expect at £160. Our forebears were happy to ride around on HiTen, I think people are being way too snobby. It's cheap but it's not a POS.


----------



## Radius (30 Dec 2008)

Don't mickle, don't do this to me.


----------



## Euan Uzami (30 Dec 2008)

shouldn't anything with a red chain start ringing alarm bells?


----------



## Joe24 (30 Dec 2008)

Euan Uzami said:


> shouldn't anything with a red chain start ringing alarm bells?



So that Charge racer should make alarm bells ring then?


----------



## Radius (30 Dec 2008)

What I was gonna say Joe, but in theory I suppose he could be right. It really is a fashion statement bike, but then again, I don't care cos I want it as a bit of fun, so it looking nice would not detract for me...


----------



## mickle (31 Dec 2008)

Coloured chains is wicked. Like stickers. It shows you care.


----------



## Radius (31 Dec 2008)

'Tis a bit 'pose-y' though.


----------



## mickle (31 Dec 2008)

Radius said:


> 'Tis a bit 'pose-y' though.


And the problem with posey is....?


----------



## Radius (31 Dec 2008)

People will think I'm not a 'serious cyclist'


----------



## Joe24 (31 Dec 2008)

Its ok, i am a seriouse cyclist.
I have a sticker on my fixed, says "100% ME"
Shows im seriouse


----------

